# first layout



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

my first layout for my son has been eventful its already up and track and stuff laid since I just joined here so here it is any comments welcome


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Poplar bluff! Im from cape. Looks like you've got a better idea what your doing than I do!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice work.:thumbsup:

Have any mountains or hills on this layout?


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have some mountains in the works on the other end,and I have plans to elevate the first rail on the back side and possibly some track changes around the truck stop.

hey cape T/A is there any good/decent lhs in the area besides HL and the flower shop in scott city??


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you have put together a great layout for son (and your self).


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Andrew10- great looking layout. I really like your truck stop. My son is into semis big time, so im building a trucking company for him. 

I think your doing a awesome job
Dont forget to keep us posted with updates please


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

joed2323 all my trucks are the trucks n stuff trucks theyre diecast and 1/87 scale so they go great with the layout...however the fuel canopy foy the trucks is a little...alot bad in need of replacement it just looks awful

thanks for all the comments..here the pics of the mountains I am just starting them so be patient


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

andrew nothing bad with what your doing, the mountains are taking shape. looking good so far... Did you ever think about using window screen with drywall compound??? 

I like using foam also. Its really just personal preference as to how to make mountains/hills. No wrong way to skin a cat:thumbsup:

Do you have any close ups on the truck stop? Is this just a parking lot or is there going to be a fuel island to fill up the semis?? I like your idea with this. I want my layout to be trucking themed also, since im a diesel technician and my son loves big trucks. I will be doing a trucking company on my layout. 
btw- you have a good start with your truck stop with all those big trucks parked there.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great - especially for a 1st layout.


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

I will get some pics later tonight if I can,,I have fuel island there but it looks bad to me so I am gonna redo it but everything else is good to me..but u know everything changes in building a layout....lol


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

got my trucking terminal done and now on to the truck stop..


----------

